# Kältespray für Bench kühlung



## Nilbo (8. Juli 2009)

*Kältespray für Bench kühlung*

Ich wollte mal fragen ob man bei Bench tests mit Kältespray kühlen kann.
Also so in richtung RAM, Spannungswandler evtl. bei CPU und GraKa nachhelfen?
Geht das bei laufendem PC oder gibts dann nen Kurzschluss allein duch das Spray? Würde bei sowas Kondenswasser entstehen?

Grüße


----------



## michseich (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kältespray für Bench kühlung*

in dem kram is ja eig nur co2 daher dürfte kein kurzschluss entstehen 
aber ich würd einfach en bisl knete oder so um die zu kühlende stelle machen


----------



## HeNrY (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kältespray für Bench kühlung*

Naja, die Umgebungsluft würde abkühlen und in dieser ist auch Wasser enthalten.
Aber solche Sprays eignen sich nicht, da man viel zu viel davon brauchen würde.


----------



## Equilibrium (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kältespray für Bench kühlung*

wurde sowas nicht mal in einem PCGH in Gefahr Video gemacht?


----------



## Homer (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kältespray für Bench kühlung*



HeNrY schrieb:


> Naja, die Umgebungsluft würde abkühlen und in dieser ist auch Wasser enthalten.
> Aber solche Sprays eignen sich nicht, da man viel zu viel davon brauchen würde.


Dem kann ich nur zustimmen man braucht einfach sehr viel Spary.
hm ich glaube aber nicht das viel Kondenswasser entsteht aber wie *HeNrY 
*bereits gesagt hat besteht die möglichkeit.
Das sollte aber jemand echt einmal ausprobieren würde mich echt mal interessieren^^


----------



## iceman650 (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kältespray für Bench kühlung*

ich frage mich aber immer noch, warum in dem pcgh in gefahr video die temparaturen schlagartig anstiegen. und in eben diesem video war die cpu am ende ganz mit eis bedeckt (etwa 5mm). ich würde es also erst einmal mit hardware probieren, die du nicht unbedingt mehr benötigst.


----------



## JOJO (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kältespray für Bench kühlung*

Kältespray wird in der Elektronik benutzt, um gerade im Betrieb elektronische Bauteile zu prüfen! Kondensatbildung so gut wie gar nicht, da Kältemittel und Treibmittel dies verflüchtigen.

Ansonsten haben die Jungs Recht, viel zu teuer für OC Versuche.


----------



## Homer (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kältespray für Bench kühlung*

ich hab zufällig was gefunden.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/zEEx7wc1_OU&hl=de&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/zEEx7wc1_OU&hl=de&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>


----------



## fpsJunkie (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kältespray für Bench kühlung*

radioaktives geräusch???


----------



## Homer (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kältespray für Bench kühlung*

Hm bestimmt das der Stoff wieder schmilzt bzw verdampft


----------



## iceman650 (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kältespray für Bench kühlung*

omg. radioaktives geräusch^^
ich denk, es wird als synonym für merkwürdig genutzt^^


----------



## JOJO (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kältespray für Bench kühlung*



PC-freak schrieb:


> radioaktives geräusch???


 
Damit ist das Knistern der Bauteile gemeint, oder vielleicht das überspringen von Funken!?


----------



## Nilbo (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kältespray für Bench kühlung*

Ist das jetzt nur "Druckluft" oder "IceSpray"?

Das Video ist zwar sehr nice, aber mit dem Gedanken hatte ich das Thema nicht eröffnet. Ich wollte nicht komplett mit Ice Spray oder Druckluft kühlen sondern nur die "normale" Lüfkühlung unterstützen. Sprich ab und zu was in die Kühlrippen sprühen um die Temperatur beim OC im annehmbaren bereich zu halten oder ggf. zum Schutz des Prozessors nach dem ausschalten nach zu Kühlen falls die Temps zu hoch waren.


----------



## OsiRis (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kältespray für Bench kühlung*

jop geht schon hab es ausversucht mit kältespray also es schaut nicht anders aus als bei dem video aber wenn du es auf den kühler sprühst und es nicht allzulange auf die selbe stelle dann besteht auch wenig gefahr von "wasserbildung" ... aber so das wahre ist es trotzdem nicht ^^


----------



## norse (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kältespray für Bench kühlung*



Nilbo schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt nur "Druckluft" oder "IceSpray"?
> 
> Das Video ist zwar sehr nice, aber mit dem Gedanken hatte ich das Thema nicht eröffnet. Ich wollte nicht komplett mit Ice Spray oder Druckluft kühlen sondern nur die "normale" Lüfkühlung unterstützen. Sprich ab und zu was in die Kühlrippen sprühen um die Temperatur beim OC im annehmbaren bereich zu halten oder ggf. zum Schutz des Prozessors nach dem ausschalten nach zu Kühlen falls die Temps zu hoch waren.



genau so hab ich das gemacht mit nem Druckluftspray  ging echt gut. temps sind locker um 10°C runter gegangn, und das ca. 10-15min lang und hab nich viel gesprüht


also fürs Benchen finde ich das eine gute variante, wenn man die LK oder WK etwas unter die Arme greifen will


----------



## de_oli (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kältespray für Bench kühlung*

Ich würde das nicht empfehlen und auch ist es reine verschwendung und im video wurde hoffnetlich gezeigt wie unnötig es ist


----------



## der8auer (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kältespray für Bench kühlung*

Jap... Kauf dir lieber DICE. Ist relativ günstig und hält länger. Nur der Pot kostet eben


----------



## Nike334 (2. August 2009)

*AW: Kältespray für Bench kühlung*

Ich denke mal im Vid hat die Eisschicht die CPU isoliert und die konnte somit nicht mehr abkühlen.
Bei der geringen Fläche kein Wunder^^

mfg


----------



## Owned (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kältespray für Bench kühlung*

sehich auch so auch wenn man es nicht denkt eis isolirt extrem gut und es konte wegen demm spray nicht schmilzen


----------



## Masterchief79 (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kältespray für Bench kühlung*

Man muss nicht unbedingt Spray nehmen. Ich hab das schonmal mitm Kompressor gemacht, der ne Kraft von 36 bar oder sowas hatte, das ging richtig ab.

Das war so eine Kraft, dass mein Gehäuse auf dem rutschigen Boden ein Stück nach hinten gerutscht ist ^^ Das war noch zu Lukü-Zeiten, hab damit meinen Xigmatek HDT1283 etwas unterstützt. Temperaturen gingen nach kurzer Zeit auf Raumtemperatur und blieben da auch (bei einem E8400 und 1.4V Spannung).

Ist echt ne gute Sache, kann ich nur empfehlen


----------

